# Can I Do Anything With This? Mirro Smokehouse



## pokey (Sep 11, 2010)

I inherited this from my ex, and for over 25 years, I thought I could actually smoke stuff with it. It's a Mirro Smokehouse. It has no controls, not even an on/off switch. When plugged in, the circular element on which sits a pan of sawdust-like chips heats up and causes the chips to smolder. They go for about 30 - 45 minutes. I used to do that to pre-smoke ribs before grilling 'em. Not bad for a beginner. It would add flavor, but it's not real Q.














When the chips are smoldering, it's hot, when the chips burn out, it's too cool to cook anything. After getting the Traeger and some good thermometers, I now have the equipment to attach numbers to those temperature assessments, but I wonder if it's worth the trouble.

Thoughts? Is there a purpose to which equipment like this could be put? Maybe with some mod to make it temperature sensitive?


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 11, 2010)

I wouldn't bother going to any expence trying to smoke meat in that thing, but I think it could have a second life as a cheese or fish smoker (AKA cold smoker) when the weather cools off  some.


----------



## pokey (Sep 11, 2010)

Cold smoking. I like that. Maybe use it to house an A-MAZE-N-SMOKER. Maybe I could finally make lox!

Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 11, 2010)

That thing would be awesome for cold smoking, with the A-MAZE-N-SMOKER !

You could cold smoke in a cardboard box with the AMNS, and that thing is way better than a cardboard box!

Bear


----------



## bilder (Sep 11, 2010)

That looks like a Big Chief smoker.  Lots of folks up here use them for salmon and jerky.


----------



## gingersrus (Mar 8, 2012)

I also inherited one, complete with the instruction booklet.  They say it is a "hot-smoking" unit with temp range from 170 to 250.  Instructions say to adjust the heat by partially opening the door in the front in hot weather or in cold weather insulate it by putting a cardboard box with vent holes cut over the cooker.  Includes recipes for smoking fish and meats - even a whole turkey.


----------



## dirtydumpdigger (Nov 4, 2012)

To Gingersrus, I very much need the instructions to the Smokehouse by Mirro.  If you see this could you please post a reply?  I have filled out all the junk to be ably to send you a reply, but this page says to check my email for instructions.  Until then, I can't send you a reply in person.  I have clicked on the resend button about 8 times, and still haven't recieved any confirmation or instructions.  Hope you see this.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 4, 2012)

dirtydumpdigger, afternoon and welcome to the forum..... If you do not get a response from gingersrus, maybe the very well versed members at this forum can help you out....  The members here know darn near everything...   Until then, please stop into "roll call" and introduce yourself for a proper welcome...   We have lots to offer..... Sit back, and enjoy the long smokey ride.....    Dave

 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/133/roll-call


----------



## pokey (Nov 8, 2012)

Dirtydumpdigger, If you still need the manual, drop me a PM. I scanned it. It's a 14MB pdf file.


----------



## linguica (Nov 8, 2012)

I have a "Big Chief" which is the same thing. In cool weather it makes an excellent cold smoker. With the addition of a thermostat wired is series with the heating element, and in cold weather, some heat resistant insulation around the outside it will do OK as a hot smoker. The AMNS will help with what ever smoker you end up using. Just don't spend too much to fix it up because a new Master Built Electric Smoker sell for less than $180.


----------



## dirtydumpdigger (Nov 10, 2012)

Thank you sooooo much Dave.  FINALLY I was able to get on this site!  The pictures of the smokehouse someone has posted show exactly how the smoker is to be set up, so that in itself, and what gingerus posted have given me enough clues to explore with smaller items.  I just bought a brisket and am dying to try it out.  I just crave smoked meat.  I don't have much time for the computer this morning, but hope to at least be able to read any responses that may be posted.  In the meantime, if anyone has any good instructions for smoking the brisket, please share.  I had some that was hot smoked at a dinner for our county fair volunteers and it was p u r  e  h e a v e n!!   The guy who smoked it said he injected a lot of broth in it, so I did buy a injector, and a oven thermometer.  I think the brisket weighs approx 3 lbs.   THANK YOU EVERYONE  I'll catch up a little later

Bonnie


----------



## dirtydumpdigger (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi Pokey, thank you for your most kind response.  I'm new on this site and just trying to learn how to navigate the site, so everyone, please bear with  me.  I'm not sure I know what a pdf file is, but yes, I'd very much like to have it, just tell me what I need to do to get it.  Can it be posted on this site, or do I need to do something else?  Thanks you so much

Bonnie


----------



## pokey (Nov 10, 2012)

I uploaded it to a Microsoft Skydrive, set it to share without requiring a login and then sent the link to myself. Hopefully if you follow the link, you can download the file. pdf means you have to use Adobe Acrobat to view it. Fortunately, Acrobat is free. Give this a whirl and let me know if it works.

https://skydrive.live.com/redir.asp...27!153&authkey=!&Bpub=SDX.SkyDrive&Bsrc=Share


----------



## dirtydumpdigger (Nov 10, 2012)

Pokey  I can't do adobe accrobat so will go to the library Tues and try it on their computers.  I just am not computer savvy.  Mainly just use it to print photo's, email, that kind of stuff.  Looking forward to getting the instructions.  I'll let you know if I get them, and a big thank you for your kindly response!

Bon


----------



## dirtydumpdigger (Nov 15, 2012)

Pokey I cannot figure out how to get in to your link.  I've tried to get past the sign in page but can't without posting an emai address and password etc. etc. etc.  I can't really download any new web sites as I have dial up and it takes forever, then just  stops.  Any other suggestions?  Just some basic ' how to' directions would at least get me started.  Thanks so  much

Bon


----------



## linguica (Nov 17, 2012)

Pokey said:


> I uploaded it to a Microsoft Skydrive, set it to share without requiring a login and then sent the link to myself. Hopefully if you follow the link, you can download the file. pdf means you have to use Adobe Acrobat to view it. Fortunately, Acrobat is free. Give this a whirl and let me know if it works.
> 
> https://skydrive.live.com/redir.asp...27!153&authkey=!&Bpub=SDX.SkyDrive&Bsrc=Share


I have access to Skydrive. when I logon this what I see:
[h1]This item might not exist or is no longer available[/h1]
This item might have been deleted, expired, or you might not have permission to view it. Contact the owner of this item for more information.


----------



## pokey (Nov 21, 2012)

Strange, I am able to follow the link with no problem. And the share properties say that no login is required. I requested a share link, which I've pasted below. If it's different, maybe it will work.

https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=b212c4df2205af27&id=B212C4DF2205AF27!155&Bsrc=Share&Bpub=SDX


----------



## thomas compton (May 11, 2013)

will pay shipping if you still have smoker  ;]


----------



## john lee (Feb 28, 2017)

hi there.  I have a Mirro Smokehouse and have used and enjoyed it for years..BIG problem, I lost the instruction/recipie book.  Is there anyone here who has one that would be willing to duplicate theirs?  I would certainly pay for the copies and mailing it to Ohio.  Thanx


----------



## feathers (Aug 6, 2017)

I'm here for the exact same reason! My husband lost the instruction book too! We still have the smoker and our Christmas turkeys (our traditional food to bring to the family Christmas gatherings) have not been the same since. He now has a newfangled, electronically controlled self-feeding chip smoker. Every year my husband finds a new brine online, and it just isn't as good. I joined just because this thread is what I found, and yes, that's the smoker! Hopefully, I can find my way back to this post, and maybe someone will be able to help us out! I can see the page in my mind, but can't find the book. I've looked everywhere.


----------



## old sarge (Aug 7, 2017)

Try googling:  manualsonline.com  and/or manualslib.com


----------



## bbqwillie (Aug 9, 2017)

DanMcG said:


> I wouldn't bother going to any expence trying to smoke meat in that thing, but I think it could have a second life as a cheese or fish smoker (AKA cold smoker) when the weather cools off  some.


What he said.


----------



## feathers (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks for your suggestions. Neither manual site had this obscure manual/recipe book. Who knows? If I keep cleaning it might turn up. Thanks again


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 14, 2017)

feathers said:


> *I'm here for the exact same reason! My husband lost the instruction book too! *We still have the smoker and our Christmas turkeys (our traditional food to bring to the family Christmas gatherings) have not been the same since. He now has a newfangled, electronically controlled self-feeding chip smoker. Every year my husband finds a new brine online, and it just isn't as good. I joined just because this thread is what I found, and yes, that's the smoker! Hopefully, I can find my way back to this post, and maybe someone will be able to help us out! I can see the page in my mind, but can't find the book. I've looked everywhere.


A likely story!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






C'mon, we know what really happened, because it happens to all of us:

Your husband left it out with some other stuff---Probably next to his recliner.

Then you were cleaning up, and you put it somewhere. He knew where it was when it was on that Miscellaneous Pile of his, but you put it somewhere!!!

Tell him to leave something out tonight, and watch where you put it when you clean up & "straighten things out".

Been married almost 49 years---I know the Drill. I lost many things that same way!!

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 14, 2017)

Lol [emoji]128514[/emoji]


----------

